# Dendro Dave ...IS BACK!!!



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello people of Dendroboard. The prophecies foretold of my return... and now that holy time is upon us!!! REJOICE for I have returned with renewed interest and glad tidings. I will continue my work to innovate in the hobby, make manifest the wonders I have promised in the past and spread my message of peace and good will to all froggers.... except the unholy usurper usafrog!!! (and others like them)

So ya I'm back.... 
I was/am going through a bout of depression and when that happens I tend to withdraw from the world, barely answer my door, phone, leave my house, avoid social media and even the forums. But I'm trying to get my shite together and jump back into the fray.

If you all would be so good as to help me I'd be interested in any major new developments in the hobby like new morphs or species introduced over the last 2 years, extremely awesome vivs done: especially if they make use of any special fx, and new vivarium products that seem especially interesting, and new plants that have been introduced and/or new vendors that have gained a foothold while I've been away.

I'll of course be doing my own digging as I catch up, but if you guys/gals could help me out with links to new wonders or drama that I may have missed to facilitate my reintroduction.... IT WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED  

Begin....


.
..
...
.....
And THANKS in advance!!!


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Good to hear man!! You may have to sell me some offspring some time


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks...
I got a lot of new frogs over the last 2-3 years, but due to the depression I haven't been diligent in adding coco huts and petri dishes, or keeping water in the thumbnail/pumilio laying sites, and on top of that I'm dealing with an infestation of slugs and snails thanks to not adequately QT'ing some rare and sensitive plants from thailand... 

I'm not sure if slugs eat frogs eggs but I know snails will as they decimated my Darklands eggs years ago (I caught them in the act) and I got no froglets till I got the snail pop under control

...So I've got to go through most of my vivs and add breeding sites, and get the snail/slug population under control and then hopefully things will start to click.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*So kids what have I missed the last 2 years? ...I'm especially interested in knowing if any new species or morphs have entered the hobby and any new trust worthy vendors of frogs, plants, or supplies. Also curious about any Tech that might have been introduced to the hobby also.*


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Awwwww man


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Slugs in my experience tend to die out after a couple of years but the snails tend to hang in their. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Here is a list off top of my head:

Dart Frogs: ( forgive misspells)
UE: gold leg ukarii, reticulated fants, nominant fants, a new line of copperhead fants
Tesoros: blue histos, bullseye histos, red, yellow, white lehmani
Strictly: vincente, some pumilio locales, Nicaraguan blue jeans, some new auratus
Wikiri: Diablo Sylvatica

Tech:
Folius is in "burmation"
Bio pod tanks still haven't been shipped
More people are on FB

Welcome back! Hope u feel better.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

oldlady25715 said:


> Here is a list off top of my head:
> 
> Dart Frogs: ( forgive misspells)
> UE: gold leg ukarii, reticulated fants, nominant fants, a new line of copperhead fants
> ...


Cool, I remember the gold leg uakari were appearing around the time I disappeared... I think. If anyone can point me to the threads/pics of these new frogs or just wanna post the pics here, that'd be helpful 

What is the Folius "Burmation"???

Ya I need to check up on the status of my 2 biopod tanks. Haven't checked in a long time. Probably have a survey or something to fill out.

At some point I'll get around to checking the Facebook frog groups.... Forums are so much better IMHO, but to many people are fine with quick half assed answers rather then longer good ones.

On my end of things, I did just pick up locally some more green and white auratus and 3 red galacts to add to the groups I had of those.

When the weather gets better I should be getting an escudo pair and some more Rio Cascajal Auratus. I lost 2 of the 3 I already had so if anyone has some of those feel free to let me know, I may be interested in picking up more even though I've got 3 coming.

And...
Eventually I will get around to actually building the storm viv with the Rain, rain sounds, floating clouds and quasi holographic lightning. My proof of concept mcguyvered up prototype proved it will work and look awesome... I just gotta get off my lazy ass. I build things in my head, and once I know I can do it for real I get lazy on the actual execution 

Ok come on people.... more info, links, pics, gossip, etc... etc...


----------



## Dr.Hoatzin (Jul 28, 2014)

Glad to see you back, Dave!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ed said:


> Slugs in my experience tend to die out after a couple of years but the snails tend to hang in their.
> 
> Some comments
> 
> Ed


I need to get off my ass and make some beer traps. If i stick with replacing the beer every few days for about a month I can get em... or at least most of them, it's just such a pain in the ass though.

I make the traps by using a soldering iron to put holes in small sterlite container or something with lid... Keeps the frogs out but lets the snails and slugs in.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome back man. I'm just now getting back on the forum after a long hiatus as well. We have a LOT of catching up to do...


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Dendro Dave said:


> I need to get off my ass and make some beer traps. If i stick with replacing the beer every few days for about a month I can get em... or at least most of them, it's just such a pain in the ass though.
> 
> I make the traps by using a soldering iron to put holes in small sterlite container or something with lid... Keeps the frogs out but lets the snails and slugs in.


Welcome back, Dave! So sorry you were having difficulties. I hope you get things squared away so that this doesn't happen again.

As for slugs, the beer trap is the more fool-proof, but I have also had good luck with just chucking Romaine leaves in there and harvesting them once the slugs are stuck to them. The only problem with that method is guessing how long to wait before pulling the leaves. Unlike with beer, the slugs can eat enough Romaine that they get full and go away. Beer doesn't have that problem... Maybe a double whammy using beer and Romaine in rotation? I haven't found the magic bullet yet and I have seen no die-off of slugs in the few years I have had them...

Best of luck!

Mark


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

oldlady25715 said:


> Here is a list off top of my head:
> 
> Dart Frogs: ( forgive misspells)
> UE: gold leg ukarii, reticulated fants, nominant fants, a new line of copperhead fants
> ...


Tesoros bicolor and auratus too!


As for the whole facebook thing... I think it is fun to follow and post pics and whatnot, but really not a great place for information or learning. You do get a little more interaction from European hobbyists, so it gives you an opportunity to see some different frogs than we have here (which can be a little bit of a double-edged sword, but neat at face-value). A couple groups are rife with really bad info/attitudes though, which is unfortunate. I'd rather come here and read one of your threads any day


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Welcome back Dave. Don't you know, but have really enjoyed looking through so many of your old posts with great advice and information. Glad you're back to add more!

One newly introduced frog from UE is the Monte Cristo fantastica


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

Good to see you back Dave.

I'm also back after a 5+- year hiatus.

I wish you well. 

-J


----------



## Mobsta303 (Aug 3, 2016)

Welcome back, I seen some old post of yours by chance you carry green sirensis?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Mobsta303 said:


> Welcome back, I seen some old post of yours by chance you carry green sirensis?


thanks, no sadly those were victims of the Icestorm back in 2006 or 7 that wiped out most of my collection.


----------



## Mobsta303 (Aug 3, 2016)

Sorry to hear that, that sucks I thought about what I would do if a storm knocks our power out jeez I hope not


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Welcome back! 

Can't wait for the super long posts


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Welcome back! I very rarely log on anymore either but the site hasn't been the same without you


----------



## evolvstll77 (Feb 17, 2007)

Welcome back. I am considering a tank or two again after being out for almost 5 years. MELLOWROO421 is always on me to get back in.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> What is the Folius "Burmation"???


I think oldlady25715 meant brumation.

He (Dev Lee the owner of Folius) is moving to another state and sold everything off. He may return but as he said on the site "This move is filled with a lot of uncertainty with regards to my ability to support a retail operation in general."

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sadly the community here seems to be getting smaller and less active. I post links on Facebook to DB all the time hoping to get more people over here. They tend to flock to Facebook because answers are faster. For some reason people just don't really respond well here anymore. It's common to see over 100 views and no responses these days. Some dont' get any help/response.
Though like Tom said the Facebook groups tend to be full of too much misinformation. There is a few solid groups though. 

I would avoid the new punched lids. Idk if they were around when you took off but they can cause outside flies to breed or lay eggs and you wind up with flyers and some of the lid holes are so big that flies just crawl right out. 
I was at Repticon and one vendor had flies everywhere. I bought a culture at Repticon, put it in a plastic bag and tied it off. When I got home there were flies all in the bottom. I put on a fabric lid and no more issues. 

Also as far as flies go one particular vendor has developed an insane mite issue. I can't mention their name cause the mods will just remove it and call it vendor feedback. If you wanna save yourself the hassle and possibly avoid this mite issue PM me and I'll let you know who they are. 
I had to redo all my flies 2 times once due to the lids and once due to the insane mite infestation. I had no mites until I ordered from them again a few months ago after the flyer situation. I wound up with mites and ordered from (somewhere else) and no mites since. 
I'm sure you probably have the flies down and already producing your own though sometimes things happen and you gotta get more. 

There is a lot of new plants that are awesome
What I like about the torviana is that the surface can vary. It could be smooth or bumpy or bumpy with little hairs. Same with the white stripe. 

*Peperomia torviana* (Photo credit: eLisborg)









*Peperomia torviana white stripe* (Photo credit: eLisborg)









*Solanum evolvulifolium* aka Manuran's mystery vine (Photo credit: Manuran)









*Solanum white stripe* (Photo credit: eLisborg)









*Solanum sp Ecuador* (Photo credit: eLisborg)









These two Marcgravias are all the rage these days:

*Marcgravia white seam* (Photo credit: In Search of Small Things) https://insearchofsmallthings.com/2015/10/20/marcgravia-sp-white-seam-from-colombia/









*Marcgravia brown/bronze* (Photo credit: In Search of Small Things) https://insearchofsmallthings.com/2015/12/29/marcgravia-species-brown/









eLisborg and Chuck aka Manuran collaborated on a site called In Search of Small Things which should get you up to speed on the latest imports. https://insearchofsmallthings.com/

Manuran has moss that he usually sells them for $15 plus like $7-$8 shipping. I got a package of his low growing moss and was able to do the entire background on my 20 long and had a few small pieces to spare. His ads say 12"x12" but I've gotten much more than that.
Here is a 20 gallon I converted into front opening and I'm using the moss I mentioned. 









Exsposure turned down in this picture due to the lights washing out too much










See those labels below the 20 gallon? Idk if you're aware of them but they are kinda new-ish. You can get them through Matt Marsee on his Facebook page Cloud Forest Design. He has sizes that fit Zoo Meds and Exo Terras. I get him to use pictures of my own frogs that costs a little extra though 

Here is some examples: (photo credits: Cloud Forest Design on Facebook)

*Standard line*









*Whisperer Line* (developed for Shawn Harrington/The Frog Whisperer aka sports_doc's collection)











Mike Rizzo over at Glass Box Tropical carries Dusk Tropics' products now such as Hygrolon and EpiWeb. He should be getting in Duck Tropics' famous Moss Mix in the next week.
Mike also bought a lot of Folius' SiFly silicone strips so those can be found there now.
Jungle Dawn props and Spyra are gone for now 

Lastly I'm not sure exactly when the take over happened when the site got bought but since then there tends to me far less drama around these days.


----------



## ruairidh_ (Feb 9, 2016)

Great to see you back dave! I've read a couple of your threads, some of the best on here  With regards to innovative fx/builds I would recommend the guy that made the river tank in one of his rooms, he's just started a new build after his move. Definitely worth a read  Will edit in the link when I find it 

Here's the link! http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=302298


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Welcome back, O Charismatic One! It's good to see you among the living!


----------



## OrangeD (Oct 8, 2015)

Welcome Back


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Welcome back as well, though we've never met, I've definitely read your stuff. And see: there are still people here.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I had missed you were out from the hobby, but I'm glad you're back.


----------

